
Number of open source applications on government desktops doubled - darkduck
http://www.osor.eu/news/mt-number-of-open-source-applications-on-government-desktops-doubled
======
akheron
Increased by 100% would mean it has doubled. Increased by 47% is much less.

------
nsomaru
A 47% increase is not 'doubled'. 100% increase = doubled.

